# round yoke on machine?



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm just curious, has anyone ever knit a round yoke sweater on a knitting machine? If so how do you go about it?
LeAnn


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Not attempted that myself, but would assume you would need a ribber bed as well as the main bed.?


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have not knitted one of these but I found three patterns.

There is a yoked jacket in MKN Designer Collection No.16. The fronts, back and sleeves are shaped in a wide curve at the same time as the raglan armhole shaping by casting off stitches. The back yoke is knitted first on the back and half of each sleeve. 18 rows are knitted then the work is taken off on waste yarn, 20 needles each side are pushed back to NWP and 40 sts are decreased evenly as the sts are replaced on to the needles. 18 more rows are knitted at MT-1. The knitting is removed on waste yarn again and 30 needles are pushed back to NWP before the work is replaced back on to the needles. 18 rows are knitted at MT-2 and the work is removed on waste yarn ready to be picked up for the neckband.

Mary Weaver's book 'Machine Knitting Technology and Patterns' has a jacket with a round yoke. The fronts, back and sleeves are knitted separately. The shaping for the yoke is by the holding method and is started at the same time as the armhole shaping. The yoke is knitted by the short row method and stitched to the garment once it is sewn together.

Iris Bishop produced a booklet called 'The Borders and Yokes Collection' in which she explains a method which does not involve taking the work off the machine to decrease across the rows to shape the yoke. It involves working the yoke in three sections, using every other needle and double thickness yarn for the centre section and shaping at the edges of the knitting to form the shoulder seams. The work is taken off on waste yarn and replaced on to every needle for the final section, then taken off on waste yarn ready for the neckband.

As you can see, it is quite an involved procedure - probably why it's not done very often!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I've done plenty of those in the past. The secret is a garter bar for transferring stitches. The pattern books are very detailed and easy to follow...I've used Iris Bishop's and one from an old Brother's magazine. They turn out just beautiful!


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

I made one on my LK150 using a pattern from Irene Woods at Clearwater knits. She has patterns for mid gauge and standard gauge machines. Avril


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have done a few, you can make a yolk by holding stitches, or reducing stitches along the row, but have to take the work off the machine several times. Well worth the effort though


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Also, Joyce Schneider wrote the simplest patterns for round yoke knitting. You can use the garter bar or waste yarn, and she puts the increases or decreases [I think decreases], between the fairisle. They turn out lovely!!
Patty S


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

I've done a few. The secret is a good pattern, which you follow exactly, and a garter bar. They take a little time, and you make both the yokes first. But the results are worth it. Make sure you use yarn that will last a long time because of the effort involved. You will be very proud of the results.


----------



## rmantonel (Aug 24, 2013)

another easy way to do a round yoke is to decrease your tension every 4 rows 1 dot at a time before you get to your neck ribbing. Put your tension back to garment tension and decrease the number of stitches down to the number needed for your neck ribbing and then do your ribbing .


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried to buy a copy of Iris' booklet but it is out of print. Do you know anywhere it is available on line?


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Your best chance of finding one is probably to look on ebay.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

LeAnn~~
I've have done dozens on the brother KH-860 Punchcard machines, with the Garter Bar for decreasing between the fairisle.
Michael
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I have a garter bar but find it is very tricky to use. I guess I need to practice more with it. I do okay with the short one but the long one gives me trouble.


----------



## lynnlou63 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, I have obtained a copy of Iris Bishop's book mentioned here, it was in a job lot of yarn cones that I bought on ebay. I was going to sell it on but might keep it now! I would be happy to copy parts for you if still required?? Let me know.
Lynn


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I also have done this in the past with the yoke being done in Fair Isle.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are lovely imaxian.


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, those are beautiful! I want to do it. How do I find a pattern where I can learn as I go?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

lynnlou63 said:


> Hi, I have obtained a copy of Iris Bishop's book mentioned here, it was in a job lot of yarn cones that I bought on ebay. I was going to sell it on but might keep it now! I would be happy to copy parts for you if still required?? Let me know.
> Lynn


Iris is still an active designer. What you are offering to do is a copyright violation.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

How to make traditional circular yokes.

Fair Isle, Ribbed patterns, Cables etc in this book.

Available now on main auction site.

Maggie


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

The Copyright Laws in the U.K. have been made stricter. I found out that you are not allowed to make a Motif from a photograph because the Photo is Copyright, even if it is for your own use! I suppose the idea is that someone may ask the knitter to make them one which would be paid for. I will still make Motifs from Photo`s just to improve my Design, and show them to my local Knitting Club. Maps of Counties and Countries are okay because they are of course not in the same Category. Elvis`s Face is not Copyright,in the U.S.A.,I remember a case when a Business was selling his Image on goods, and it was taken to court by Elvis`s Family, they lost. I believe the Court ruled that a Face was not Copyright. This is not the same here, a Clothing Firm used a Celebrity`s Face on their Clothes and they were taken to Court because they had not had permission. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

Linda , contact Iris , I am sure she will help you !


----------



## gludo (Dec 13, 2012)

Rundpassenpullover

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233238-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286687-1.html
LG Romi


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Diana Sullivan has excellent garter bar demos on YouTube, very helpful


----------

